# Heritage 1945



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

Hi guys

Has anyone had any joy in picking up the new(ish) Heritage 1945 yet??

I live in the U.K and I haven't seen anyone with stock yet.

All the best

Clive


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

Take that as a no then.

)


----------



## RolexFan33 (Jul 19, 2011)

Funny...i was about to ask the same thing as: a) I've never seen one in the wild, 2) never even seen one for sale, 3) even Hodinkee's shop has it listed as "Notify Me When Available". 

I dunno...it's been months since they announced this watch. Maybe there hasn't been enough demand? I don't get it.


----------



## tmathes (Jan 11, 2013)

I checked the Longines US web shop, same thing, "notify me when in stock". They must have sold out the initial batch quickly.


----------



## Brian61992 (Mar 6, 2016)

Yeah the initial batch went fast. I’m currently on waiting list for one myself.


----------



## bwgrayson1980 (Mar 19, 2017)

Brian61992 said:


> Yeah the initial batch went fast. I'm currently on waiting list for one myself.


I was able to check one out at an AD in D.C. The case and dial are quite shiny in person, but it is very wearable.


----------



## Just.marking.time (Mar 16, 2018)

They are coming but slowly. I went into the Longines boutique near Bond Street, London a 3 weeks ago and they told me the demand had outstripped supply. Longines were making new ones and shipping them out as fast as they could. I put my name on a waiting list of 20 and no call yet. 


Ive pre-ordered separately with Joma who were happy to discount by 10%. Fingers crossed they actually deliver!



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

Thanks for the replies guys.

That must have been a small initial batch for a large established company like Longines!!

Fingers crossed for the second batch, don't even think it is a limited run either, so strange them being so slow to make more.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

Longines have just announced another belter at Basel!!

Hope they get this into production sooner than the 1945!!


----------



## Just.marking.time (Mar 16, 2018)

bigclive2011 said:


> Longines have just announced another belter at Basel!!
> 
> Hope they get this into production sooner than the 1945!!
> 
> View attachment 13003987


Agreed - Love this!

Still waiting for my 1945 (...) so if you want the military watch I would advise getting your orders in asap!


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

Sill waiting for the 1945, don't think I will lay down more £ till I actually receive this one!!

Been 5 months now, unheard of for a non Rolex Steel sports waiting list.


----------



## Just.marking.time (Mar 16, 2018)

On the one hand I appreciate they are hard to get and Longines are not factory churning these out, on the other - I just want mine already!

Called the dealership and while not firm they now expect them towards the end of April. 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Just.marking.time (Mar 16, 2018)

Anyone picked one of these up in the uk recently? Still no idea when they are coming in.

Stopped asking the longines boutique now, i dont think they know either.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk[/QUOTE]

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Unsubscriber (Apr 8, 2018)

I'd forgotten about this. Would be nice to get to handle one.


----------



## Just.marking.time (Mar 16, 2018)

I put a deposit down on this and i'd also nearly forgotten about it!


----------



## jaspert (Jan 9, 2013)

I had seen Heritage 1945 at the AD in the Far East late last year during my travel. Right here in Australia, there’s still no sighting of the 1945 or Avigation BigEye a year after 2017 Basel. I actually bought my BigEye from Asia during another recent trip instead putting my name down on a waiting list at the AD. May be there is a different supply priority based on market.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

According to the AD I have placed an order with Longines are still unable to supply!!

This seems very strange for such a large company? But still I'm waiting patiently.

Have tried a lot of other UK dealers and they are all saying the same.

Seems Longines have done what Rolex and Panerai regularily do, and that is release a great new model at Baselworld or SIHH and then don't follow up with supplies to fill demand.

Perhaps it is some strange high economics that a simple person like me can't fathom!!


----------



## Unsubscriber (Apr 8, 2018)

Strange!


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

Still waiting for the AD to come up with the watch, so saw a LNIB one on E Bay which I picked up and hopefully it will be all good.

Will post pics when it arrives.


----------



## jaspert (Jan 9, 2013)

bigclive2011 said:


> Still waiting for the AD to come up with the watch, so saw a LNIB one on E Bay which I picked up and hopefully it will be all good.
> 
> Will post pics when it arrives.


Must be frustrating with the long wait and I'm looking forward to see your 1945 on your wrist.
I was planning to get the 1945 after seeing the Basel pics last year but i ended up with the Avigation BigEye later.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

Well it arrived, and as described, so I’m happy to have one at last.

Dial is very beautiful in different lights, going from copper to silver.


----------



## rfortson (Feb 18, 2012)

Very nice! More pictures, please.

Sent from my SM-P580 using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

Of course, happy to oblige.



























One of those watches where it is hard to show the beauty of the dial in pics.


----------



## rfortson (Feb 18, 2012)

bigclive2011 said:


> Of course, happy to oblige.
> 
> View attachment 13235661
> 
> One of those watches where it is hard to show the beauty of the dial in pics.


This one seems to show it the best. Let's see the other side. And because I'm lazy, what size is it? 38mm? I really like it. Is that the stock strap? I really like how Longines does their straps. Just soft enough, but well made.


----------



## jaspert (Jan 9, 2013)

Lovely photos and looks good on your wrist. The dial is a bit of a chameleon changing with the light and angle of view.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

Size is 40mil, but it wears well as it is a very thin watch.

That is the OEM strap, but will be moving it into another aftermarket one soon to preserve the original.

I know I hear you asking why? But it's one of my little foibles, and I always do it.

Rear is a steel etched caseback.









Not sure whether any one has stock yet, I certainly haven't seen any in the UK.


----------



## ram71 (Sep 22, 2016)

I wish the caseback was screw down, especially at this price point.


----------



## riff raff (Dec 28, 2015)

Love the dial face!


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

And on a nato for a change.


----------



## Bgeezy (Mar 19, 2011)

I was super excited about this watch, but I think it is crazy that it is this hard to get a hold of. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cerveloguy1976 (May 31, 2017)

I think they’re more readily available now. There’s one at an AD near me.

I was told my BigEye was going to take 2-3 months and it turned out to be only 2-3 weeks.

The 1945 has an amazing dial, you truly need to see it in the metal. The new heritage military is pretty fantastic as well.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## commanche (Dec 10, 2014)

If it were 36-38mm, I would definitely get it. Too bad Longines always made bad decisions in the end when it almost hit a homerun. 

Same with black speckles on heritage military. It's so close yet so far


----------



## Cerveloguy1976 (May 31, 2017)

40mm ain’t bad, maybe they could have put Ben Clymer’s name on the engraving of the case back lol


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sital (Feb 15, 2017)

I finally saw this piece for the first time at an AD today. I have to say, unlike alot of watches, this one actually looks better in the metal than in the promotional pictures. So much so that I couldn't pass it up.


----------



## Cerveloguy1976 (May 31, 2017)

Sital said:


> I finally saw this piece for the first time at an AD today. I have to say, unlike alot of watches, this one actually looks better in the metal than in the promotional pictures. So much so that I couldn't pass it up.
> 
> View attachment 13836339
> 
> View attachment 13836341


Congrats! It is a great looking piece.

I'm a chronograph guy and I'm super tempted for this to be my next purchase, the dial does some wonderfully crazy colour changes that make this watch so attractive.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## amg786 (Jul 24, 2016)

Sital said:


> I finally saw this piece for the first time at an AD today. I have to say, unlike alot of watches, this one actually looks better in the metal than in the promotional pictures. So much so that I couldn't pass it up.
> 
> View attachment 13836339
> 
> View attachment 13836341


Don't get me wrong, whilst I think Longines produced a winner here especially with the dial, I'm not sold on a couple of details. I feel that the crown could have been engineered and finished a little better. I can't help but think it looks like a replacement unsigned crown that one finds on very old watches. That said, it does a get a lot of compliments.








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Zelig (Jun 26, 2017)

My wife just surprised me with a brand new 1945. I know this officially makes me "the worst" but I just can't decide if it's a keeper. Don't get me wrong, it's a really striking timepiece... I just tend to lean a little more toward divers. Thankfully, She's not annoyed by the sell or swap question, she knew that it was an atypical choice compared to the watches I usually wear. So I'm trying to decide whether to wear if for a while to see if it grows on me... or sell before I scuff up the beautiful leather band.

Anyone else own this one? Did it take getting used to?


----------



## Zelig (Jun 26, 2017)

sorry... post was a duplicate.


----------



## Cerveloguy1976 (May 31, 2017)

Zelig said:


> My wife just surprised me with a brand new 1945. I know this officially makes me "the worst" but I just can't decide if it's a keeper. Don't get me wrong, it's a really striking timepiece... I just tend to lean a little more toward divers. Thankfully, She's not annoyed by the sell or swap question, she knew that it was an atypical choice compared to the watches I usually wear. So I'm trying to decide whether to wear if for a while to see if it grows on me... or sell before I scuff up the beautiful leather band.
> 
> Anyone else own this one? Did it take getting used to?


I don't have one but I would be in a similar boat as you, I'm a hardcore chronograph lover 

This is one of the best dials I've seen, it's a chameleon and always amazes with every turn of the wrist. It's on my list of wants!

I'd say wear it for a bit & baby it a bit, I can't see you losing on it any more than you probably already have if bought from an AD and you sell yourself. If it was bought through an AD take it back and get what you want (especially if she's that easy going).

Since I want one I'm inclined to say keep it & give it some time, it's a pretty great watch IMO.

Great gift & an even better wife!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Zelig (Jun 26, 2017)

Cerveloguy1976 said:


> I don't have one but I would be in a similar boat as you, I'm a hardcore chronograph lover
> 
> This is one of the best dials I've seen, it's a chameleon and always amazes with every turn of the wrist. It's on my list of wants!
> 
> ...


Thanks Cerveloguy, great perspective. I think you're right. I could wear it a little just to get a feel for it. The value wouldn't change much if I decided to sell after that. She is great and has assured me she has no issues if I end up changing directions. Although if I keep it, I suspect she might occasionally wear it too. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cerveloguy1976 (May 31, 2017)

Zelig said:


> Thanks Cerveloguy, great perspective. I think you're right. I could wear it a little just to get a feel for it. The value wouldn't change much if I decided to sell after that. She is great and has assured me she has no issues if I end up changing directions. Although if I keep it, I suspect she might occasionally wear it too.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


How's it going with your new watch? Any thoughts after a week and a half?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Zelig (Jun 26, 2017)

Sorry for the super late reply. I can never seem to find these threads in my Tapatalk app. Had to go back to my email notification.

In spite of your great advice, I just haven't worn it much yet. It's a beautiful timepiece, but I can't help but think there's another watch or maybe a Fender Strat  that would get more love over time.

I may put it up on WUS... just not sure yet. I haven't sold anything here before so I'm not sure how all of that goes, especially being somewhat newer to the forums.

Hope all is well!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Zelig (Jun 26, 2017)

Thought I would follow with an update. I've kept the 1945 and even took it on a trip to Paris. Picked up a new blue strap at a little shop in the Marais. Not a bespoke purchase, but still nice. While this watch isn't like most I wear, it is a lovely piece.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cerveloguy1976 (May 31, 2017)

Zelig said:


> Thought I would follow with an update. I've kept the 1945 and even took it on a trip to Paris. Picked up a new blue strap at a little shop in the Marais. Not a bespoke purchase, but still nice. While this watch isn't like most I wear, it is a lovely piece.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's fantastic, that strap looks perfect as well! Great combo!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Zelig (Jun 26, 2017)

Cerveloguy1976 said:


> That's fantastic, that strap looks perfect as well! Great combo!!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks Cerveloguy! Was hoping you might see the new strap.


----------



## Zelig (Jun 26, 2017)

Cerveloguy1976 said:


> That's fantastic, that strap looks perfect as well! Great combo!!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks Cerveloguy! Was hoping you might see the new strap.


----------



## wooly88 (May 17, 2014)

Loving this watch. Just stumbled on this thread. Now the reshuffling of the watch collection begins.


----------



## habib604 (Feb 28, 2017)

I have joined the Heritage 1945 Club.
My first mechanical watch, had to MacGyver in a 22mm strap, as this was the last one in the Etsy seller's inventory.


----------



## riff raff (Dec 28, 2015)

Now that is one handsome watch!


----------



## Contaygious (May 9, 2014)

I don't need a dress watch, but I'm drooling over this thing constantly... Where's all the 2020 pics?


----------



## Contaygious (May 9, 2014)

Bump no one? 😂


----------

